
Ask The VC - What are typical compensation numbers? - jkopelman
http://www.askthevc.com/2007/06/what_are_typical_compensation.php
======
jaggederest
There is something kinda funny about the numbers. I would expect to see more
like 30-30-30 for founders, with 10 options pool. Maybe these are post-
dilution numbers.

~~~
nostrademons
They are - I wouldn't expect any founder to take a $200k salary pre-dilution.
Squares with the other article on news.YC (forgot the title...) about how a
typical VC expects the founders to own 3-10% of the company at a liquidity
event.

One thing I don't understand: why does _any_ software startup take VC? 10% of
$200M = 100% of $20M, but you're much more likely to find a buyer for the $20M
two-guys-in-a-garage startup than the $200M startup with 2 dozen employees. It
seems like VC doesn't increase your best-case outcome at all, but
significantly decreases the chance that you'll reach your best-case outcome.

